# Bradley Wiggins - In pursuit of glory



## Tynan (11 Mar 2010)

back to the forum from whence it came, decent enough read after a dodgy start

first come first served as per original forum rules init


----------



## mangaman (11 Mar 2010)

Hey Tynan mate - glad you finished it

(I preferred it a bit more than Tynan, although a decent read is about right)


----------



## Tynan (11 Mar 2010)

Done!

Good man, address in the PM

decency compels me to confess that although I'm close to the end of finishing South of the Border after two days in hospital with a son with appendicitis, I still have the Lance Armstrong to read

Still, first come etc etc


----------



## mangaman (11 Mar 2010)

Hope your son gets better Tynan


----------



## mangaman (11 Mar 2010)

By the way the Tom Simpson is great. One of the best cycling books I've read.


----------



## Tynan (12 Mar 2010)

thank-you manga but worry not, that boy is made from steel wire and rubber, running around like a loon already

User has gone very quiet, it's like he has a life or something


----------



## mangaman (12 Mar 2010)

Tynan said:


> thank-you manga but worry not, that boy is made from steel wire and rubber, running around like a loon already
> 
> User has gone very quiet, it's like he has a life or something



Cool - kids are amazing the way they bounce back.


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Mar 2010)

Tynan said:


> decency compels me to confess that although I'm close to the end of finishing South of the Border



Are you enjoying South of the Border ? 

Simon


----------



## Tynan (15 Mar 2010)

ta very much MP, I'll need an address for you for the Wiggins natch

South of the Border? liking it, nearly done, I warmed to her as I read, she's very laconic about what muct have been an epic trip and I enjoy a woman's insight and perspective on things, plus lots of general Central America trivia and info

probably my favourite to date after the first one I read, the Rider, loved that one


----------



## Tynan (16 Mar 2010)

it arrived today, thanks MP

The Wiggins wil be i the post tomorrow, you might recognise the envelope (it was a bloody tight fit)


----------

